# Using bungee cords while riding?



## chantald95 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm at a new barn, and a girl that boards there was having a lesson the other day. She asked her trainer if she should put the 'bungee's' on him. I am assuming they werent actual bungee cords. I didn't get the greatest look at them, but they looked to be attached the same sort of way as a martingale does.

Would they just be used the same as a martingale? Are they safe for the horse/rider?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hm. Never head of THAT one before... at least they stretch, not like a leather martengale...

They should so make martengales that are elastic... even tie downs... less jerky, more give....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

They're a really great way to yank a horse's head down and teach it to suck behind the bridle  
Stay away!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Was it maybe a trajning fork?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe the horse was gonna jump off a really tall bridge?


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

This? 

Neck Stretcher - Tack Accessories from SmartPak Equine


----------



## chantald95 (Mar 17, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> This?
> 
> Neck Stretcher - Tack Accessories from SmartPak Equine


Yep that looks like it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen people put the type of bungees that can be used as cross ties on a horse. I don't reccommend it.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

By way of a personal experience with a Bungee type trailer tie I strongly discourage the use of any sort of Bungee with horses. Reason being if a horse sets back with a Bungee type tie of any sort it can and will break. We had taken my mare with her first foal on the foal's first trailer ride. We were just going around our mile section with them. My mare is such a quiet traveler that I got in the trailer with Mom and baby. Baby got under the divider and I let my husband know to stop. When we opened the trailer door my mare set back and the bungee literally broke in two at the snap end. It could have easily put one of her eyes out with the force of the break. I have heard of other instances of the same sort happening with bungee cord.

The training martingale looks safe enough since it only has the horse for resistance on it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought bungee cross ties for my barn but my horse was able to turn completely around in them and then when we got them unhooked they snapped her in the butt. (Beauty). I won't use them anymore.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I nearly lost my own eye to a bungee... everytime I see one or even hear the word my head hurts.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

There are a bunch of people at my barn who use them, you can tell who they are because they cannot ride without it, and all of their horses have incorrect muscling in the neck.

Plus, I think the horses look like Tinky Winky (from the Teletubbies) going around with a little loop on top of their head.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Maybe the horse was gonna jump off a really tall bridge?


:rofl: New form of Extreme Horseback Riding!


----------



## gonewiththewind (Apr 7, 2012)

I have seen it used by my trainer as a form kind of a martingale, in a way, but not really. It just teaches the horse to get in the correct position, you know, like head down, using hindquarters, and back while riding.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

gonewiththewind said:


> I have seen it used by my trainer as a form kind of a martingale, in a way, but not really. It just teaches the horse to get in the correct position, you know, like head down, using hindquarters, and back while riding.


 Tying a horse's head down with a stretchy cord cannot possibly teach the horse to use its hind quarters and back. Its a great way of faking the horse being 'on the bit' and inexperienced riders will think the coach is brilliant when the horse holds its head in that position and slightly behind the vertical.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

:rofl:
Why do I always read these after I'm tired and everything is hitting me funny?! Good one waresbear!



waresbear said:


> Maybe the horse was gonna jump off a really tall bridge?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally would never use anything "bungee". Not only because of the saftey aspect, but also the release as a reward factor. Like side-reins with rubber dougnuts, sure they don't hit them hard in the mouth when they toss their head up but when they bring it down to the correct position it doesn't give the release the horse is looking for. So the horse didn't get rewarded for moving it's head into the correct position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

